# طلب شروحات بخصوص تصفية المياه المستعملة



## معمري محمد (15 يونيو 2008)

من فضلكم إخواني أريد مساعدة أريد أي مرجع يساعدني في دراسة محطة لتصفية المياه المسعملة وطرق صرفها في الطبيعة


----------



## abdeisss (20 أغسطس 2012)

eid saeeeeeeeeeeed dear friends


----------



## abdeisss (20 أغسطس 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## abdeisss (20 أغسطس 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## abdeisss (20 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## abdeisss (20 أغسطس 2012)

*تهاني العيد*

تقبل الله صالح الاعمال وجعلنا من عتقاء الشهر الكريم


----------

